# Snow Riding in Dresden (X-Post from Passion)



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

How's winter treating you guys where you are? This past week, we were into our fifth day of snow, and a record low for Saxony, at -26C. Bike commuting is out of the question, and one cool thing I'm seeing people do is commuting to work using XC skis.

My gf and I were out riding the nearby forest today and it was packed with cross country skiiers and we were two of three bicyclists out. We had to stick to bigger service trails, but it was still a lot of fun.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

crossposting from mtb-news.de  today just about 0°C, snowriding is easy as long as you stay off the tracks of hikers - (near Leipzig)
BTW on our nightride last tuesday it was -19°C - but it was great fun.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I rode yesterday here in Heidelberg, but it wasn't much fun. I mean it was still riding, and riding i kind of like pizza... even when it ain't that good, it's still pretty good... but at this point it won't be worth riding again until it warms up to just a little below freezing (or maybe even as balmy as freezing or above).

Jonesy


----------

